

Drupal on a dedicated servers vs. Amazon AWS/EC2 - GiraffeNecktie
http://2bits.com/drupal-performance/drupal-on-a-dedicated-servers-vs-amazon-aws-ec2.html

======
petervandijck
Did the original AWS setup use Memcached? It doesn't sound like it, and
clearly that would make a huge difference (and perhaps explain the
sluggishness)?

In other words, they could have just added memcached to the AWS setup and
gotten the same (or better) gains?

